# White HOODS for Shimano STI 2300 levers 8-speed



## rockyraccoon (12 Jul 2011)

White HOODS for Shimano STI 2300 levers 8-speed

As above. Where could I get them from? I've found some Hudz but not sure whether they fit 2300 or not!!


----------

